# need some bolt sizes for my stromung and HS exhaust system...



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

*Stromung and HS install advice*

Recently got my stromung pipes and HS header. Missing a few bolts so I need some advice...

1. Did you guys reuse the stock exhaust bolts on the stromung midpipes or use new bolts? Either way, what size bolts will fit the stromung flanges and give a snug fit or do I need special spring bolts like on the stock system??

2. On the HS header...what's the size of those 3 bolts that connect the primary (header) to the secondary (flex pipe)??

3. What size nuts can be used to connect the header to the exhaust manifold ?? - I realise you can reuse the stock nuts if they don't get strpped

4.What size bolt can I use to plug the EGR fitting? 

Finally on another note anyone know the size of the TB opening... I know most intakes start at 2.5" and then convert to 3"...what's the actual size of the opening?

I think you can plug the 02 fitting with an 18x1.5 mm bolt. I searched and found that answer but none for the other questions

Any feedback on any of the Qs will be very useful. Thanks!!

PS car is a 96 b14 ga16de


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

1. Try to get ahold of Stromung, They should/might be able to help you.

2. Try HS

3. I think you are a little confused. The header does not bolt to the manifold, it replaces it. If you mean to the engine head, you can always measure the stock one or again ask HS.

4. Why do you want to plug the EGR? I think youll end up with the check engine light on all the time.

5. Ill measure mine today for you. Do you want inside or outside diameter, and metric or english units?

6. Same as #4, why?

Do you have the header and mid-pipe already? If you do take it to the nearest hardware shop to find your bolt/nut sizes. Just keep trying till you find what fits. I am alway digging into the bolt/nut bin at work to find the right size stuff.


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Qs 1,2,3 I found some bolts and nuts that should work...well I'm gonna make em work anyway 

Qs 4, 6 - my model/year sentra ...like others in this part of the world do not utilise the EGR or 02 sensors. I think I found some bolts that should work to plug the 02 holes ...as for the EGR, HS supplied a replacement EGR tube. I'll just remove the bolt off one end, get the top welded over to seal it and plug it.

5 - for the intake I 'd like both inside and outside if possible...metric.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Well I would go out an mesure it today, but its cold and snowing like you wouldnt belive. Is tommorow ok, that way I can do it at the shop.


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Of course that's fine, You're the one calling the shots and doing me the favour remember? heheh


----------

